# SARATOGA, WY



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I know it is early but any news is appreciated.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Get back to work Mark! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

FOM


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

*(Saratoga) Took a break from WORK*

Wait a minute aren't you supposed to be running a dog in the Open and Am? Sure missing Casey running in the Derby tomorrow, but we are going to try Souix Falls, SD at the end of this month.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: 
:idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: 
:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: 
    

*Q:*1st call backs - 2,3,5,6,9,10,12,15,16,17
all dogs back for forth series

*O:* 1st call backs - 3,5,7,10,11,17,18,21,22,24,25,27,29,30,32,33,
35,37,38,40,42,44,45,46,48,50,51,53,57,59,60,61,65,67,71,72,73,74,75,76,77


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Thanks for the callbacks Mr. Boice.....Is EE down for everyone else?

Aaron*


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Dee, 

Any more results/callbacks appreciated. 

Thanks!!

And tell your parents HI...we miss seeing them


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Only thing I have heard... 1st place in the Qual.

#17-Sunrise's Splendor of Autumn, O-Tony/Sheril Allen H-Bill Schrader
 

Sorry.... didn't get any other placements.


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

*Aspen*

TOLD YA !!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to you both


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

open going to water:
3,5,11,17,18,21,24,27,30,33,35,42,45,48,57,59,60,65,67,72,73,74,75,76,
77 = 26
Amateur to land blind:
1,2.6,7,10,12,14,15,16,17,19,23,24,30,32,34,37,38,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,
48,49,50,51,56,59,60,62,64,65 = 36
Qualifying results:
1st-17, 2nd-5, 3rd-15, 4th-2, rj-12, j-3,6,9
Derby to 3rd series:
2,3,4,5,6,8,10,11 = 8


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Tony and Sherill


Aaron*


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Tony and Sheril on your Qual win! Couldn't happen to nicer people.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone!  

A big thanks to Bill for having patience with our "wild child"! And, Shane and Jace for ALL those birds that you've thrown for The Aspen! :lol: You guys are great!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Finally no more yellow. :shock: Way to go Bill and Aspen. Congrads Sheril and Tony.
Now its Tonka's turn.


----------



## solo.lab (Apr 14, 2007)

Congrats Tony and Sheril!


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Derby 1st to A Splash Of Roses O: Joe Harris/ H: Kenny Trott.
Congrats to a super nice girl Rosie! This is Kenny's assistant Adam Casto's first win for a pup he has brought along from the beginning. Good job Adam!
________
Honda Cl200


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Did the Open and AM finish?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Pretty sure they did, but my guess is that after the final series, cleaning up and driving home no one has posting results on RTF on their mind 

I know 24 dogs made it to the water blind in the AM. After me and Bullet blew up and headed home there were 8 dogs or so left to run, that was about 2:00ish.....

Sorry don't know any results, but the usual suspects were playing till the end....

FOM


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Way to go Aspen!! Congrats to Tony and Sheril!!!!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

EE is down so results here for now

O: 1-53, 2-35, 3-11, 4-60, rj-42, j-21, 45, 57, 74, 75

A: 1- 2, 2-50, 3-30, 4-59, rj-51, j-15, 41, 56, 65

Q: 1-17, 2-5, 3-15, 4-2, rj-12, j3, 6, 9

D: 1-2, 2-10, 3-3, 4-6, rj-4


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Dee 

Congratulations on a great weekend

First and Second in the Open
Third in the Am

Not too shabby

Ted


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> EE is down so results here for now
> 
> O: 1-53, 2-35, 3-11, 4-60, rj-42, j-21, 45, 57, 74, 75
> 
> ...


It's up and has been up. I posted your results for you https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewentries.aspx?eid=1987 . Double check my work!

SM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Kenny Trott was not to shabby either.


----------



## John Norris (Feb 25, 2004)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Kenny Trott was not to shabby either.


That's an understatement! Congrats to Kenny and his assistant Adam.


----------



## John Norris (Feb 25, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> Dee
> 
> Congratulations on a great weekend
> 
> ...



Yes, Dee congratulations!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Shayne
I went to try again
and results were posted
I’m thinking, who has my log-in
glad I checked back here
I think I was getting an error 57


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Ted
Thanks John

Wow, what a weekend
Totally incredible 
undescribable

that qualified Pacer for California
I’m planing to be there
see you there Ted


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> that qualified Pacer for California
> I’m planing to be there
> see you there Ted


Yippppeeeeee!!! CONGRATS, have fun in CA..........

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------

